# Just Drove Home With 21rs In Tow



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I crawled, looked smelled .... every inch of that camper.
And things I found were...
1. Kitchen sink strainer thingamajigs are set in cock-eyed what to do about that?
2. Door frame un-evenly attached.
3. Storage compartment outside latch won't catch
4. Dealer tryed to get by without giving me a battery whats up with that, thank goodness I looked.
5. Cargo door glass has something smeared into glass could not get to, had to order new one.
6. Latch on cabinet under oven dosen't say shut.
7. Pantry door opens while in travel. 
8. I'm not sure about this one but the tub/shower dosen't seem to be sealed should it be? The walls come down to the tub with space in between.
9. Bathroom door knob moves up and down and sideways. Paint scratched.
That's all I have found and documented so far.
TOOK PICTURES and had all things documented. 
All in all I think things went well. I do have to say that I felt a little set back by the sales person. It seemed that after the sale I was on my own, did not get a good walk thru, but THANK GOD for the repair/lot men they were WONDERFUL. Took about 40 min extra to make sure that I got and understood things.
Also, showed me where they had hidden the water heater, that would have been like and easter egg hunt. DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOURS IS???


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on your new trailer, kywoman!

Yikes, some of that stuff they should have taken care of right after the PDI. Hopefully, you can get your complete list to the dealer and have them fix it all ASAP.

The pantry door issue is common. There are various fixes posted on the site.
Most of our showers aren't sealed at the top, as I recall.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

The list seems lengthy but nothing appears to be major. You should be able to get everything taken care of with little trouble (hopefully).

Congrats!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

9 words.

*Take it back to the dealer to be fixed. *
Give your dealer a second chance, it's a good thing you have everything documented with pictures of the problems "IF" your dealer doesn't want to help.

Your tub is normal, no caulking around the base from shower wall to tub.
Pantry door opening while in travel, heard that one before. Several have made some mods to fix but again the dealer should make it right.

Everything else do not accept anything less then perfection.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have to agree with Bill give the dealer and chance to straighten thig out

Don


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of I'd agree, go back to your dealer with your list for repairs.

1. Kitchen sink strainer thingamajigs are set in cock-eyed what to do about that?
*Let dealer fix, need to reseat the drains*

2. Door frame un-evenly attached.
*Not sure what you mean, if the frame isn't lined up fixing may not be possible*

3. Storage compartment outside latch won't catch
*Some just need to be bent out a bit so they don't hit when being closed*

4. Dealer tryed to get by without giving me a battery whats up with that, thank goodness I looked.
*Was it part of the deal? It should be but not all dealers do it, makes me wonder about your dealer*

5. Cargo door glass has something smeared into glass could not get to, had to order new one.
*Sounds like that's fixed*

6. Latch on cabinet under oven dosen't say shut.
*Replace or adjust latch. Not sure what mechanism they are using now so I can't advise on how to adjust*

7. Pantry door opens while in travel.
*On mine I could rotate the black portion that held things in, that made it tigheter and then didn't pop out*

8. I'm not sure about this one but the tub/shower dosen't seem to be sealed should it be? The walls come down to the tub with space in between.
*Some opt to see, but not needed, the tub fits up under the shower walls and flexes while traveling*

9. Bathroom door knob moves up and down and sideways. Paint scratched.
*Can you tighten the screws?*


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I didn't have quite that many probs but sounds just like the way my dealer treated me. Speaking loudly about it in the showroom in front of perspective buyers changed the dealers attitude quickly and got things done.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You drove home WITH all those things still wrong? Do you have an appt to get them fixed?

Congrats on getting an Outback, but I think you need to "Getback" and have everything repaired.

...my hot water heater is under the drivers side, lower bunk.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, KY Woman!!
Congratulations on getting your new camper!! Sounds like several minor things that slipped through inspection. However, take my advice and make sure it doesn't leak, by making an artificial rain storm. LOL. That's the main problem with mine. 
I wish, now, I had gotten a smaller one, as it would still be fine for me and my 11 yr. old, as my 21 yr. old seems to have gotten a "social life". hehehe. He doesn't know how much trouble he's headed for. He better keep hitting the books and worry about socializing later!!








Anyway, congratulations, and I'm sure your dealer will take care of the minor things in one trip. Do they have a campground? I know Suncoast RV does, at Lake Park, GA, where I purchased mine, and I got two free nights there, and they did the work right in the park!! No inconvenience at all. Now, if they just finish fixing the leaks.
Get your camping gear ready, girl, and let's hit the road!
Darlene action


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kywoman

Congrats on your new trailer! As most have already mentioned, these are relatively minor issues that the dealer should be able to take care of for you.

I was wondering if you purchased from one of the two "local" dealers. The one on the east side of town just started carrying the Outback line. The didn't have the Outbacks when we bought ours, but that _is_ where I got my truck. The one on the north side has carried them for a while, and it's where we first saw the Outback. We were not real comfortable with them, and ended up going "out of town" for our purchase, and subsequent warranty work. But now I'm looking for a good local service department.

Let us know how things work out.

Good luck!

- Roger

P.S. - aside from the obvious geographic and gender reference, does your "name" have anything to do with the Neil Diamond song???


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

There is a learning curve to this camping gig. Learning how to do what/where. You'll get it. Keep up with your list. 
Call the dealership. Ask to speak to the sales manager and tell him/her your concerns and/or questions. I'd be irate if I left the lot not knowing where my water heater is. That is basic pdi stuff. Use that in your converstaion with the manager. That should give a good clue as to how you were not taken care of on their lot.
Bottom line is YOU paid THEM for a camper. Get what is entitled to you, but do it nicely. You will need your dealer. 
Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The post raises a question I had. Do you leave the Outback at the dealer to take care of these things or can you list them during the inspection to fix later after your first shakedown trip in case you find more items?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mostly minor and basic stuff that you can take care of but you mention that there was a problem with glass that had to have parts ordered. Who ordered them? I would give them two weeks and then start calling them to see where the parts are. If the dealer is close by I would stop in and ask in person.

I would personally take care of most of the issues you mentioned as I feel I would do a better job then your average RV shop boy.

The pantry door is a tough one. There are about a dozen different mods to make sure the door stays shut when traveling. The latch is just too weak to hold in place the door and the drawer.

The Tub surround is designed with the air gap / expansion joint along the bottom of the skirt. DO not seal that seam.

Try camping in you trailer in the drive way. Use all of the appliances. Bake some cookies, wash dishes, make ice cubes, plug things into all the outlets to test them. After a day of this you will better understand your trailer, will have found a few more things for you or the dealer to fix and discovered what you need to add to the trailer inventory.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> The pantry door is a tough one. There are about a dozen different mods to make sure the door stays shut when traveling. The latch is just too weak to hold in place the door and the drawer.[snapback]83757[/snapback]​


One possibility is buying some relatively short, light duty "bungee" cords and use them to latch the various doors closed while traveling. We primarily use them on the pantry and medicine cabinet doors. The hook end goes around the knob and the other end goes wherever we can get it to hold. Works great!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

campmg said:


> The post raises a question I had. Do you leave the Outback at the dealer to take care of these things or can you list them during the inspection to fix later after your first shakedown trip in case you find more items?
> [snapback]83751[/snapback]​


That is what we did for ours. Since our dealer was quite a drive away, we had them fix what they could on the spot, then just made a running list when we got home so that after a few camping trips we hoped we would have everything.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I can speak a little on this since I use the same dealer that Kywoman uses.

Battery: When I picked mine up, they did give me a battery although it was a lousy battery. I got a marine starting battery which is worthless on an RV. I have no idea why they even had such a battery as they only deal in RV's.
That being said, I didn't worry about it as I knew I was gonna upgrade to 6 volt batteries anyways.

Most of the other stuff sounds like simple adjustment stuff. The dealer took care of every issue I had when I picked up my unit.

Sounds like you need to take it back to have the door glass replaced anyways, so just call them with a list and I feel confident that they should be able to take care of everything while you are in for that.

I do alot of business there and have a good relationship with my salesman.
If you have any doubts about anything send me a PM.
I could meet you at the dealership and go over things with you to help make sure everything is corrected properly.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer. Our list upon PDI had 27 items on it. Granted most were very minor. The Dealer had no problem correcting all of them to my satisfaction.

Great job taking photos and documenting everything...that is the key if the same prolem re-surfaces again.

Make sure you try everything out ....120v, 12v and propane to make sure everything is working on all modes

Thor


----------

